# Teich mauern



## kwoddel (4. Aug. 2005)

Hallo
Mit was für einer Wandstärke müsste ich rechnen bei einem Teich von den Maßen 4 x 3 m und einer Tiefe von ca. 1m und einer Mauerhöhe von ca. auch 1m? Welche Steine eignen sich zum mauern für die Mauer von 1m die auf einem Betonringanker zu stehen kommen soll?  :?  :?


----------



## Thorsten (8. Aug. 2005)

Hi Frank,

entweder wurde das hier übersehen oder mit Dir will keiner "sprechen"  :twisted:   

Also ich würde einen Kalksandstein (sehr Druckfest) empfehlen- Wandstärke 24 cm.!

Guckst Du hier

Das sollte eigentlich reichen


----------



## sanke10 (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo kwoddel
Ich würde Betonschalungssteine nehmen 150/497/200mm die brauchst Du nur über einander stellen, die haben Nut und Feder (wie bei Profillholz) und dann mit Beton ausgießen. Ich habe meine Filterkammer damit gebaut.Kannste auf meiner Hompage unter Filterbau angucken.
           Mit freundlichem gruss
                    Lenhart(sanke10)


----------



## sigfra (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Frank...

ich würde auch Betonschalsteine nehmen... wir haben bei unserem Teich mit 60 Kubik auch 17 er Steine genommen... wurde vom Statiker abgenommen und genehmigt... und hält bis jetzt...


----------



## bonsai (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Frank,
versteh ich das richtig, erst einen Meter tief und dann noch einen Meter über Null, also Gesamtteichtiefe 2m?
Schalsystemsteine halte ich für die sinnvollste Alternative, allerdings würde ich nicht die Betonvarianten wählen sondern die Ausführungen in festem Dämmstoff (Styropor o.Ä.). Die sind vom Gewicht leichter zu hantierenund sorgen für zusätzliche Wärmedämmung. Die Druckfestigkeit erhalten sie durch die Betonfüllung, die mit einer leichten Eisenarmierung verstärkt wird. 17,5 cm sind bei entsprechender Armierung ausreichend.
Die sichtbaren Teile müsen dann mit normalen Ziegeln vorgemauert werden. 
Gruß
Norbert


----------

